# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  I'd like to start this up again.

## adrift

Hi there !

Way back, I acted as graphic design leader for the first attempt at publishing a community book project here on DV. I was studying illustration at the time and now am living in New York steering for a new career in Publication Design. Looking back I wish this had turned into something concrete, it would've been a great experience for anyone aspiring to write, edit, draw, or design professionally. I'd like to take another stab at a community project and am happy to act as leader to get things organized. Heck, if anything it will keep me here. I tend to wander and then come back.

I can provide hand-drawn illustrations, book layouts, design advice. I've done a couple book projects and think I could help direct the overall product. In the beginning, we will need researchers and writers. So if that interests you that let me know. Right up front I'll tell you that this is a volunteer project and while there may not be compensation for your work, you'll be on a list of credits for a community publication project. You'll hold in your hand a project that you can take with you to an interview and say "we did this together from the ground up" .. Having wandered lots of different jobs now I can tell you that's a huge boost to your portfolio. 

I think the first DV book project had trouble getting off the ground because it was so ambitious. We had alot of ideas we wanted to throw into one comprehensive book.. so maybe that's not the best place to start ? We could instead start with a smaller project. Off the top of my head - a book about dream signs you can use for reality checks or a collection of some of the most successful methods of inducing LD's. Maybe a coloring book, or a book with blank pages for your own writing ? Remember, this can be fun too. I'd love to design a book a small book you could keep by your bed or bring with you. If we can land a smaller project, maybe then we can work towards a bigger one - the can-and-be-all, giant book of all things lucid dreaming. 

So over to you. If we got off to a better start, would anyone be interested ? What are your ideas for a smaller, more focused book ? How much time could you commit to the project a week ? Is anyone still reading this forum ?  ::tongue:: 

-Adrift

----------


## Sageous

That sounds like an interesting idea, Adrift.

Off the top of my head, maybe you could do something even more DV-oriented (with their permission, I assume), like a book called, say, "Conversations About Lucid Dreaming," and have your volunteers mine the site for their favorite threads and extract the most interesting sections of them, either word-for-word or edited to better fit in a book format.  Of course it could be illustrated and cleverly designed, but the rich content of these forums could form an excellent base from which to expand. 

That said, I also like your dreamsigns idea.  Along a similar theme, a book of archetypes might be nice;  I've been looking for one for years and, aside from Jung's seminal "Man and His Symbols," there's really nothing out there.

I'm not sure how much time I could spare, but I would try to find a way to contribute _something._ 

Oh, and one small thing: I just stumbled on this thread by chance...maybe you could change its title to something that better reflects what you're looking for, like "Help Build a Lucid Dreaming Book," or maybe "Volunteers Needed to Help Design the Next Great Lucid Dreaming Book!"... or something else altogether; just something to spark some curiosity.  Or not; it was just a thought.

Good luck!

----------


## fogelbise

> Off the top of my head, maybe you could do something even more DV-oriented (with their permission, I assume), like a book called, say, "Conversations About Lucid Dreaming," and have your volunteers mine the site for their favorite threads and extract the most interesting sections of them, either word-for-word or edited to better fit in a book format.  Of course it could be illustrated and cleverly designed, but the rich content of these forums could form an excellent base from which to expand.



I like this idea  :smiley:  I may be able to volunteer to help comb the site or help in some other way if this idea were approved. 

@adrift: There is another book project currently being promoted by DV that you may want to participate in, whether using some of your skills or in helping to get the project off the ground if you haven't seen it yet (DV link) - http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...de-cosmos.html

----------


## Hukif

Oooh, would be absolutely awesome if the project gets picked up again. I would be glad to help, but don't know if I'd be capable of doing so.

Whatever the case, been here for ages so can help with getting information from past threads if needed.

----------


## adrift

Thank you for all of your responses so far !  :smiley:  





> maybe you could change its title to something that better reflects what you're looking for, like "Help Build a Lucid Dreaming Book," or maybe "Volunteers Needed to Help Design the Next Great Lucid Dreaming Book!"



I will do just that ! I'll keep updating the OP with ideas and info until we flesh out the project. 

I also am a big fan of Jung and it would be interested to do a study of archetypes / dream storytelling in the same vein. I will add it to the potential idea list. Maybe we can get a poll going and see what the community thinks is best. 





> @adrift: There is another book project currently being promoted by DV that you may want to participate in, whether using some of your skills or in helping to get the project off the ground if you haven't seen it yet (DV link) - The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos



Sounds cool ! Took a look at it and it seems like an ambitious project. For the first book, however, I was thinking of targeting new dreamers who haven't yet learned how to LD. This series sounds like an expansion / discussion between experienced dreamers. I'll keep an eye on it and maybe I can help out there too !  :smiley: 





> been here for ages so can help with getting information from past threads if needed.



That is incredibly helpful, thank you ! If we'd like to pull material from the message boards I encourage you to start building a list of posts that you thought were significant or meaningful. You can build it here on this thread in your own reply. Let's pull together some of the best posts / DJ entries and then maybe we can start to make sense of them / see what connects a few entries together. 

I'd love to hear more ideas, so keep them coming !

----------


## Sugarglider11

I'm so grateful that you guys are interested in working on the book project again. It's been many years since this has been worked on, and I do agree we were too ambitious. We wanted to throw in so many somewhat complicated variations of the basic techniques.

I do agree that we should keep the book simple, but I'm thinking it should go beyond just dream signs. Perhaps we could have the first part of the book be about the basic information and techniques geared toward beginners. After that we could have dream experiences from the members here. The experiences could be organized into chapters for each technique the book taught.

----------


## adrift

> I do agree that we should keep the book simple, but I'm thinking it should go beyond just dream signs. Perhaps we could have the first part of the book be about the basic information and techniques geared toward beginners. After that we could have dream experiences from the members here. The experiences could be organized into chapters for each technique the book taught.



Hey thanks for your comments ! I think this is a really great first idea - a book that both shares LD experiences while providing how-to's and advice for beginners. inspirational and informative ! I can actually picture the design for this kind of book. It would mostly be first hand accounts, but could be punctuated with spreads that outline the different techniques. Again, thinking small - handheld books. Maybe not even broken into sections - though the table of contents would still be there to list dream titles / technique locations. Maybe also a glossary in the back for the acronyms / names we throw around here on the forums ? 

I'm going to try and reach a moderator again about converting this into a master thread for progress/updates/team roster/etc.

----------


## adrift

Hello all,

I'm still here - I'm trying to get a response from the Admin about making a master thread. Has anybody found any LD experiences from the forums that they'd want to include?

----------

